# Asian Vision departs 8 OCT for Port Hueneme



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

I just found out that my car that I dropped of at United Stevedores Amsterdam on 26 Sept will be traveling onboard the Asian Vision, scheduled to leave Bremerhaven for Port Hueneme on 8 Oct. I'm setting up this thread to track its progress. Anyone else traveling aboard her please join the conversation.

Here's some info about the ship that I've been able to get from digital-seas:


Name: Asian Vision
Flag: Singapore
Vessle Type: RORO
Capacity: 6,500 cars
Width: 32m
Length: 200m


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

Peel,

Good to see your post. I am on the same vessel. I dropped off in Nice on 9/21. Looking forward to sharing the arrival with you. 

Pecon


----------



## spurdy (Mar 23, 2005)

*I'm With 'Ya!*

I dropped off my 2011 F10 in Munich on Sept 28, and my car will be on the same ship. Thanks for posting the thread!


----------



## baoma (Jan 3, 2006)

*In the same boat*

My car has been delivered to the port today. I searched Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics site, there is a ship scheduled to leave for CA on 10/8 with an estimated arrival date on 11/2.

http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/portList.do

Origin Port \\ Departure \\ Destination \\port \\ Arrival \\ Vessel \\ Voyage \\ Transit (Days)

BREMERHAVEN \\ 08/10/2011 \\ PORT HUENEME, CA \\ 02/11/2011 \\ ASIAN VISION \\ CD140-AVI \\ 25


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info baoma. I just checked and my car was delivered to the port yesterday.
Our ship is currently about 100 mi NNE of Amsterdam, headed to Emden before going on to Bremerhaven.


----------



## earny99 (Apr 7, 2008)

I dropped off my car on the 29th and hoping its on this ship. How do you find out which boat a car is on? I tried entering my Vin on the ww website and nothing comes up. I sent an email to BMW ed department.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

earny99 said:


> I dropped off my car on the 29th and hoping its on this ship. How do you find out which boat a car is on? I tried entering my Vin on the ww website and nothing comes up. I sent an email to BMW ed department.


best way is usually to email the dropoff point where you dropped your car off. i did this three days after dropoff and received a reply with all the information.


----------



## gsrthomas (Apr 26, 2004)

I dropped off my car at the Frankfurt Location on October 1st. It is going to Port Hueneme also.

How do I know which ship it will be on??

edit:

Never mind! Saw the post above, will email the Frankfurt drop off location!


----------



## earny99 (Apr 7, 2008)

You can also email BMW European delivery dept at [email protected] and will be able to tell you what ship you are on.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

My 740Li is on the Asian Vision as well. Dropped it off at the Frankfurt drop-off point on Monday, 26 September, at the conclusion of a fantastic holiday. I e-mailed the drop off facility on the 29th and they let me know the ship name _*and*_ the ETA for Port Hueneme, which is 2 November -- a couple of weeks earlier than anticipated! I'm tracking using the VesselTracker tools integrated in Google Earth. The attached thumbnail below is the ship's position as of this morning (Sat 8 Oct).

Here's some footage of me getting him ready to ship home:


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

The Asian Vision has just pulled into the port of Zeebrugge.


----------



## baoma (Jan 3, 2006)

TheBry said:


> The Asian Vision has just pulled into the port of Zeebrugge.


Are you be able to find your car by VIN on the Track and Trace page? https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

My VIN has not shown up yet.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Asian Vision has left Zeebrugge, and is steaming toward Southampton


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

baoma said:


> Are you be able to find your car by VIN on the Track and Trace page? https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> 
> My VIN has not shown up yet.


Make sure you enter the full 17 character VIN. The shortened version doesn't work, and also make sure there are no extra spaces before, after or in the middle if you copy it from an email or other source.


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

My car is also on Asian Vision. 
Pecon, I dropped my car off in Nice on Sept. 21st too. Is that your 335is in the background?


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

BeamerDreamer said:


> My car is also on Asian Vision.
> Pecon, I dropped my car off in Nice on Sept. 21st too. Is that your 335is in the background?


Hey, that's it. I dropped off at 8am that morning. thanks for the photo.

Pecon


----------



## baoma (Jan 3, 2006)

> Make sure you enter the full 17 character VIN. The shortened version doesn't work, and also make sure there are no extra spaces before, after or in the middle if you copy it from an email or other source.


It seems that my car has not gotten on the ship. I am sure I entered the right VIN because I can find another car on a different ship provided by another dealer.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

The Asian Vision is moored at Southampton, England. No doubt picking up other heavy equipment and Minis


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

It looks like the Asian Vision just left Southampton and is on its way to Manzanillo.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

Lost track of her in the North Atlantic -- out of range. Hopefully she'll near the Eastern US coastline (or even the Gulf) within the next couple of days so we can track her through the Panama Canal.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Just after leaving Southampton she stated a destination of Manzanillo, which is the Manzanillo International Terminal just NE of Colon, Panama (not the city on the west coast of Mexico). With an ETA of this Saturday, 10/22. It seems that after arriving at the port, ships anchor outside of the Atlantic Entrance, waiting to queue up for the transit to the Pacific. Total transit time is between 20 and 30 hours (per Wikipedia).


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

Great info Peel -- thanks! And, yes, I was thinking the Manzanillo on the _West Coast_ of Mexico.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

The Asian Vision has just re-surfaced after 11 days of silence (transiting the Atlantic). It's just entering Colon, Panama, and still shows a destination of Manzanillo.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

As of 10:00am PDT she is docked at Manzanillo. Hopefully she will be scheduled to transit the Canal later today. I'm looking forward to seeing some web cam photos of her as she goes through toward the Pacific.
Once she enters at Gatun Lock, You can follow her by going to www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


----------



## ayao (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys -

Sorry for the intrusion -- I'm stalking this same ship because I've got a 1M on it. (I'm generally over in the 1M forum at 1addicts.)

According to http://www.boydsteamship.com/booking.php transit through the canal will start tomorrow (10/24) morning. That same website suggests that there may be delays of up to 36-48 hours for a ship of the Asian Vision's size going southbound.

All in all though, it seems like everything is on track for the scheduled 11/2 Hueneme arrival.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

ayao said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion -- I'm stalking this same ship because I've got a 1M on it. (I'm generally over in the 1M forum at 1addicts.)
> 
> ...


You're not intruding at all. Did you accept delivery of your 1M in Europe, or are you simply tracking an order placed through your dealer? Either way, I can understand the anticipation. I got to drive my new 7-series for a couple of weeks in Europe, and dropped it off almost a month ago for shipping. That "new car smell" is intoxicating, and I'm pining away for another whiff


----------



## ayao (Oct 17, 2011)

TheBry said:


> You're not intruding at all. Did you accept delivery of your 1M in Europe, or are you simply tracking an order placed through your dealer? Either way, I can understand the anticipation. I got to drive my new 7-series for a couple of weeks in Europe, and dropped it off almost a month ago for shipping. That "new car smell" is intoxicating, and I'm pining away for another whiff


The timing of things prevented an ED, unfortunately. Nonetheless from the time I found a 1M allocation until now ... It has been a roller coaster. I can only imagine visiting the Weld and then driving the car, only to have to wait some more...!


----------



## meinein (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a Mini Cooper "Coupe" on the Asian Vision, so have been following this thread to keep up to date. Looks like as of about 4:45 p.m. PDT, looks like the Asian Vision is on its way again after spending the day in Manzanillo. Update: 5:45 p.m. PDT, Looks like she is heading to what may be a staging area where other ships are anchored. Hoping to catch a few screen grabs tomorrow from either the Gatin or Miraflores cams.


----------



## ayao (Oct 17, 2011)

It's through the Gatun locks already!


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Asian Vision just left the Gatun Locks, and has entered the massive Gatun Lake. Unfortunately I wasn't up early enough to catch it on the web cam. The next sighting will be at the Centenial Bridge which is just before the Pedro Miguel Lock near the Pacific end of the canal.


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

It looks like the Asian Vision has made it through the first set of locks and is currently in Lago Gatun. After it gets through the Panama Canal, the next stop is Port Hueneme!


----------



## ayao (Oct 17, 2011)

Interestingly, the ETA to Hueneme has changed to 11/1 AM. :thumbup:


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are a couple screen grabs of what I presume is the Asian Vision just after it crossed under the Centennial Bridge.


----------



## ayao (Oct 17, 2011)

BeamerDreamer said:


> Here are a couple screen grabs of what I presume is the Asian Vision just after it crossed under the Centennial Bridge.


Sweet! I had just missed it while out running errands.


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

Going through the Miraflores locks now...


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

VERY cool -- thanks for all the updates. I'm currently on a plane flying from San Francisco to New York, but have WiFi in flight, so I was able to watch the progress "live" via the webcam link. I took a ton of screen captures, and think I'm going to stitch them together into a stop-action movie. The geek in me can't help it.  And Ayao, thanks for the tip about it arriving Hueneme a day early! That's great. Wondering how long it'll take my car to make its way through the VPC before being trucked up to San Francisco. Hope it's less than a week.


----------



## BeamerDreamer (Aug 15, 2008)

TheBry said:


> VERY cool -- thanks for all the updates. I'm currently on a plane flying from San Francisco to New York, but have WiFi in flight, so I was able to watch the progress "live" via the webcam link. I took a ton of screen captures, and think I'm going to stitch them together into a stop-action movie. The geek in me can't help it.  And Ayao, thanks for the tip about it arriving Hueneme a day early! That's great. Wondering how long it'll take my car to make its way through the VPC before being trucked up to San Francisco. Hope it's less than a week.


If you make a movie from your screen captures, please share it.

My CA told me that it will take about 2 weeks for my car to go through customs and get brought up to the bay area. I'm hoping it doesn't take that long.


----------



## ayao (Oct 17, 2011)

The CA in Chico said that their experience is ~ 12 days (not 10? not 14?) from arrival at the Hueneme VDC to ready-for-delivery at dealer.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

TheBry said:


> VERY cool -- thanks for all the updates. I'm currently on a plane flying from San Francisco to New York, but have WiFi in flight, so I was able to watch the progress "live" via the webcam link. I took a ton of screen captures, and think I'm going to stitch them together into a stop-action movie. The geek in me can't help it.  And Ayao, thanks for the tip about it arriving Hueneme a day early! That's great. Wondering how long it'll take my car to make its way through the VPC before being trucked up to San Francisco. Hope it's less than a week.


Great Bry!

You think like I do. That was my plan as well, but unfortunately I was in meetings during the Miraflores locking so missed out. Please do post anything you put together.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

ayao said:


> Interestingly, the ETA to Hueneme has changed to 11/1 AM. :thumbup:


It's showing 11/1 04:00 UTC which is actialy 10/31 9:00pm PDT

That would be a nice trick-or-treating treat!


----------



## galexyus (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks @pecon, I found my car too , black one in the corner:


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

pecon said:


> @Peel, I just seen a photo of your car from last week visit to the VDC. Look through the photos, your car in the inspection area with the hood up. http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/
> 
> Pecon


Thank you. Yes, that's my baby getting a check-up.
Seeing a new photo of it just makes the wait all that much more difficult!


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

@Peel, Yesterday galexyus received confirmation that his car already on the truck going to the dealership. Since your car and his car are parked near each other. It should be on a truck as well heading up the Seattle. You may have it this weekend.

As for me, mine will need repair. So, it may be there a couple more weeks. 

Pecon


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

pecon said:


> @Peel, I just seen a photo of your car from last week visit to the VDC. Look through the photos, your car in the inspection area with the hood up. http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/
> 
> Pecon


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

My CA just called me. My car arrived at the dealership today! And I'm stuck in NYC until Thursday. Told him I'd pick it up Friday morning.


----------



## galexyus (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats, TheBry! I just got a call from VDC, my car was shipped out this morning and is on the way to the dealership. Waiting for a call from my CA, the wait is almost over!


----------



## galexyus (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally got my baby


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice, congrats. Surprised the dealer did not remove your EU plates. 

Pecon


----------



## galexyus (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks @pecon, yeah, I'm surprised too, but it sure feels cool driving around with EU plates


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

pecon said:


> Nice, congrats. Surprised the dealer did not remove your EU plates.
> 
> Pecon


Just make sure that you tell your CA in advance that you want the plates left on and then remind him again after the car is released to trucking. I also told my CA that I wanted all of the stickers and vignettes left on the car and not to wash the car. Basically I told him "Don't touch it!".

Our car arrived at our dealer, and after they rolled it off the truck, he parked it and left it there until we arrived. It was dirty and still had German bugs on the front bumper and windshield (which makes me doubt that it actually went through the car wash at the VDC).

I asked him to have the tire pressure checked but he didn't have time. After we arrived we drove it around to the service bay and our CA brought out an air tank and a tire gauge. Each tire was about 5# high.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

pecon said:


> Nice, congrats. Surprised the dealer did not remove your EU plates.
> 
> Pecon


I left instructions with my dealer to:

Do not remove the EU plates
Do not install license plate holders/frames
Do not remove toll vignettes
They replied back that this was their standard way of handling ED cars anyway - they don't remove anything unless instructed by the owner to do so.

I just heard from my CA that my car was released for trucking on Monday, but the records don't show that a truck has actually picked it up yet, so it may still be sitting at the VDC. If so, it looks like I won't be picking it up until at least next Monday


----------



## galexyus (Sep 28, 2008)

@Peel, my car was also released to trucking on Monday and my status at 2wglobal.com didn't change until the next morning when it was delivered to the dealer. I talked to ED people of BMWNA yesterday and they said ETA of my car is today. As I found out shortly at that time my car was already delivered to the dealer. So your car might be on its way already, looks like their tracking system is not perfect.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

SD 335is said:


> Just make sure that you tell your CA in advance that you want the plates left on and then remind him again after the car is released to trucking. I also told my CA that I wanted all of the stickers and vignettes left on the car and not to wash the car. Basically I told him "Don't touch it!".
> 
> Our car arrived at our dealer, and after they rolled it off the truck, he parked it and left it there until we arrived. It was dirty and still had German bugs on the front bumper and windshield (which makes me doubt that it actually went through the car wash at the VDC).
> 
> I asked him to have the tire pressure checked but he didn't have time. After we arrived we drove it around to the service bay and our CA brought out an air tank and a tire gauge. Each tire was about 5# high.


no PDI?


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

I have Siegfried!

Picked him up this afternoon. Wasn't without drama though. My floor mats and footrests are missing. The dealership says the car arrived without them. They've filed a warranty claim and expect to be able to replace them on Monday or Tuesday of next week. They have no idea what happened to them. I was told I needed to take things out of the car before shipping back to the states. I removed the warning triangle and first aid kit, but I didn't think I needed to remove the floor mats and footrests. Wouldn't have had anyplace to put them in my luggage anyway!

Bit of a bummer, but not a showstopper, since they're going to take care of it for me.

So happy to have Siegfried!


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you have the weekend free so that you two can get reaquainted.

I'm still waiting on word from my CA that my car has arrived in Seattle. I'm hopeful that he arrives this weekend and I can pick him up on Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> no PDI?


Well, since the delivery was at BMW Welt, BMW did the _Pre Delivery Inspection_ at BMW Welt!

After I drove more than 1700 miles in Europe and then shipped to Port Hueneme it was inspected at the VDC. Then it took a 170 mile truck ride. I'm sure that my CA did a visual inspection but what more do you think that the dealer does on an ED delivery? I can't imagine that there's anything else for them to do. All they do is wash the car and I didn't want them to do this.


----------

